# Problem building PC



## uoga (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm building a Gaming PC and have put it all together and wired it up but, It will turn on and won't boot to the BIOS or show anything on a monitor.

My friends took it to his house and tested some of the components and found that the PSU, GPU and RAM were all working correctly. The CPU and MOBO couldn't be tested.

What could be the problem?


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

have you connected a speaker or sounder to the on board header?

What are your system components?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

did you connect everything?

did you build outside the case before putting it inside?

did you put all the standoffs in the case before screwing in the motherboard?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Posting the makes and model numbers of all your hardware would be helpful as it lets folks know what your working with.
Motherboard.
Cpu.
Gpu.
Ram.
Power supply.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Posting the Brand & Model Numbers of the list included in joeten's post might prove helpful.
Bench Test precisely as listed below.
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

^Those steps provided by Tyree are awesome, and also very exacting. Pretty close to my own routine.


----------

